# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Duuuuuga menga!

## anam

Dobila sam mengu mjesec i pol nakon poroda i počela piti pilule, onak prvi dan kak to već ide.
Sad krvarim već 8 dana pa mi je to malo čudno.

Jel to normalno da prva menga poslije poroda traje malo duže? :? 

Ili zato što sam počela piti pilule? 
 :? 
Ne znam...

----------


## happyness

Čuj,daj me prosvjetli potpuno neupućenu- smiju se piti tablete dok dojiš?
Oprosti kaj ti odgovaram s pitanjem al baš me zanima.

----------


## klia

Dobila nakon 10 mjeseci, bila također duuuuga.
Ovaj mjesec mi kasni turbo :/

----------


## anam

> Čuj,daj me prosvjetli potpuno neupućenu- smiju se piti tablete dok dojiš?
> Oprosti kaj ti odgovaram s pitanjem al baš me zanima.


Ne dojim više...  :Sad:

----------


## happyness

anam,  :Sad:  .
Ja nemam mengu već 9,5 mjeseci al dok se sjetim bolova niti mi ne fali.Al čujem da kad dođe ta prva poslije poroda zna biti svakava.Bude ti se javilo još mama pa ti usporedi.Ak ti je do sad sve bilo u redu i nema nekih neugodnih mirisa mislim da nije ništ neuobičajeno.Nego,eto,kod tebe se oteglo...

----------


## retha

> Čuj,daj me prosvjetli potpuno neupućenu- smiju se piti tablete dok dojiš?


Postoje tablete koje navodno ne mogu stetiti i smiju se piti.
Ja osobno nisam htjela riskirati.

----------


## anam

Bila sam danas kod ginekologa i dao mi je neke hormonalne tablete pa bi mi od toga trebalo krvarenje prestati...

----------


## Pahuljica

Moja je prva M, koju sam dobila 6 tj. poslije poroda, trajala 12 dana. Dr kaze da je to ok.

----------


## Vodenjak

Poslije prvog poroda, prva menga je trajala 17 dana. Doktor je rekao da ako ne trošim više od 10 uložaka dnevno nema nikakvih problema.

----------


## anam

Meni je sutra 3 tjedna i još ne prestaje.

Uzamam sad i hormonalne tablete.

----------


## klia

Jesu ti radili kakve pretrage krvi? Meni je prijateljici duga m nakon poroda bila povezana s losim koagulogramom zbog kojega je pila neke tablete.

----------


## anam

Moj gin je rekao da pauziram s pilulama 7 dana i da bi onda trebalo prestati.

Napravili smo i test na trudnoću, da slučajno nije spontani. test je negativan pa je samo menga.

Ako ne prestane do slijedećeg tj., moram na neke malo ozbiljnije preglede. :/

----------

